# YOUTUBE channels



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

how many of you guys have their own you tube channel only dedicated to fish and their life?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Yaaa a few of us do, post your vids here: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16354


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Look at Igor's channel 













































Look at Igor's channel


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

nice igor. my channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/100guppyguy
last vid was about 8 months ago. didn't have time to download.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

SAMhap said:


> nice igor. my channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/100guppyguy
> last vid was about 8 months ago. didn't have time to download.


Thank you. I was glad to see your movies


----------

